# books wanted



## roadrash (17 Oct 2015)

cycling books wanted , auto biographys, biographys etc etc, let me know what youve got


----------



## further (17 Oct 2015)

Do you want free or paid for


----------



## roadrash (17 Oct 2015)

either, do you have any ?


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2015)

Anyone??


----------



## velovoice (18 Oct 2015)

We have LOADS! Will have to confer to see what we're willing to part with.


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2015)




----------



## further (18 Oct 2015)

The problem is the cost of postage,it costs about £2.00 to post a book and buy a jiffi bag.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2015)

Do we not have book raffles anymore?


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2015)

@dan_bo , i do, see here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/book-raffle-in-search-of-robert-millar.189460/#post-3959938


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Oct 2015)

My book is now available on amazon, royalties to greyhound charities, and it involve cycling


----------



## cisamcgu (18 Oct 2015)

Bikes wanted, anything considered .. oh, you mean I should just ask people to send me things for free ?


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2015)

Not sure if that is directed at me but if it is ......
some people including myself regularly give books away free,as in book raffles, i myself have done several

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/book-raffle-in-search-of-robert-millar.189460/#post-3959938

in fact not only free but also pay the postage , i didnt ask for free books in the first instance and certainly dont mind paying for them, when once read they will be offered free as above


----------



## DooDah (19 Oct 2015)

roadrash said:


> Not sure if that is directed at me but if it is ......
> some people including myself regularly give books away free,as in book raffles, i myself have done several
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/book-raffle-in-search-of-robert-millar.189460/#post-3959938
> ...


Hey @roadrash if @Kiwiavenger does not mind I can send you the book "The long road to glory" if you have not read it. He raffled it a while back and was going to re-raffle it, but perhaps you could after.


----------



## roadrash (20 Oct 2015)

@DooDah , that would be great , , if @Kiwiavenger doesnt mind.
Thank you. '


----------



## gaz71 (3 Nov 2015)

roadrash said:


> cycling books wanted , auto biographys, biographys etc etc, let me know what youve got


Ive got At Speed by Mark Cavendish,youre welcome to that.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2015)

@gaz71 , pm incoming


----------



## arch684 (4 Nov 2015)

I have a couple of lance armstrong books your welcome to.It's not about the bike and Every second counts.I also have One man and his bike,your welcome to that to


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2015)

@arch684 , Thanks for the offer , pm incoming


----------



## DooDah (4 Nov 2015)

@roadrash, book posted today, you should receive in a couple of days.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2015)

Thank you...


----------



## Shadow (6 Nov 2015)

@roadrash

You are welcome to the following:

_The Cycling Anthology Vol. I_, Ed. Bacon/Birnie
_The Cycling Anthology Vol.III_, Ed. Bacon/Birnie
_The Hour_, M.Hutchinson
_Gironimo!_, T.Moore
_Climbs and Punishment_, F.Lowe

I'm keeping Anthology Vol. II for the moment !

p.s. do you know anyone who would like any Wine related books?!


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2015)

@Shadow , pm incoming


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2015)

oldfatfool said:


> My book is now available on amazon, royalties to greyhound charities, and it involve cycling


Purchased - I'm a home for pointy faced waifs too.

@roadrash, most of my stuff is e-book now. I think i've got a few real books I'll have a rummage and if so, will DM you for an address.

share and enjoy.

edit: If i find anything by the texan who shall not be named are you interested or is it better buried on the moors at midnight with a fountain pen through its black cheating heart


----------



## oldfatfool (6 Nov 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Purchased - I'm a home for pointy faced waifs too.




Cheers, hope you enjoy it, please post a review


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2015)

edit: If i find anything by the texan who shall not be named are you interested or is it better buried on the moors at midnight with a fountain pen through its black cheating heart 

made me chuckle that, but yeah i did something like that with mine


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2015)

I would just like to thank you all for your generosity, i have, up to this morning, recieved 5 books with no payment wanted for books or postage , what a generous lot you are, give yourselves a big .

not being able to get out on the bike as much as i would like since my back surgery earlier in the year , i have been reading a lot , THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

Ohh,...... keep an eye out for more book raffles in the near future


----------



## gaz71 (26 Jan 2016)

Ive just finished The escape artist by Matt Seaton if you want it.


----------



## bozmandb9 (26 Jan 2016)

Road rash, if you end up with some books which would be suitable for inspiring a teenager, I'd love my son to read more! He's 13, a good little cyclist. He's doing London to Paris this year with me.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2016)

gaz71 said:


> Ive just finished The escape artist by Matt Seaton if you want it.



you have PM


----------



## JDP (27 Jan 2016)

I got a duplicate of Fallen Angel: The Passion of Fausto Coppi for Xmas so you could have a copy of that if you wished?


----------



## roadrash (27 Jan 2016)

@JDP thanks for the offer but i have not long since read it , im sure others on here would like to read it, thank you again


----------



## gaz71 (1 Feb 2016)

Is the Bradley Wiggins autobiography any good to you @roadrash?


----------



## roadrash (2 Feb 2016)

yeah, i would love to read it , thanks


----------



## gaz71 (2 Feb 2016)

Ok,i"ll get it posted to you tomorrow.Same address i take it?


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2016)

Thank you @gaz71 book arrived today, i will pass it on once read, thanks again


----------



## gaz71 (4 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> Thank you @gaz71 book arrived today, i will pass it on once read, thanks again


No probs.I"ll probably have another one for you next week.


----------



## gaz71 (19 Feb 2016)

@roadrash Do you want The world of cycling according to G,by Geraint Thomas?


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2016)

A very kind offer @gaz71 , ive read it, my son gave it to me for christmas, thanks though


----------



## gaz71 (19 Feb 2016)

No worries,anyone else want it?


----------

